
Ask HN: Fun side priojects - sharemywin
I bought a domain funsideprojects.com.  I&#x27;m looking for information you would like to share learn about fun side projects?<p>Name:<p>Web address:<p>Description:<p>Category:<p>Platform&#x2F;Technology:<p>Source code:<p>Comments:<p>Contact Author:<p>Get Updates
======
georgewsinger
Name: Simula

Web address:
[https://github.com/SimulaVR/Simula](https://github.com/SimulaVR/Simula)

Description: VR Linux Desktop prototype.

Category: VR, Linux

Platform/Technology: Haskell, Linux

Source code:
[https://github.com/SimulaVR/Simula](https://github.com/SimulaVR/Simula)

Comments: We are almost finished with a prototype that should work with the
HTC Vive. The project is open-sourced and we're looking for contributors.

Contact Author: george.w.singer@gmail.com

------
sharemywin
I'm thinking it could be a place to store side projects that allows for people
to follow other projects and get updates without sharing email to every
project.

------
LeonB
Hey I love the domain name. Please create a form using google forms and post
that to a few places including here -- i know I'd fill it out.

------
herbst
Why not create something to show us first and put a form there that let us
submit our projects? So far i only have a vague idea what this ultimately will
be about.

